

How to Deal with 12 Bad Stereotypes at Meetings? - ottjogi
https://blog.weekdone.com/how-to-deal-with-12-bad-stereotypes-at-meetings/

======
JrobertsHstaff
I'll admit to being the multi-tasker during some meetings, but that's usually
in response to an inefficient meeting wasting my time. I'd much rather at
least be getting something done. In fact, I find that the companies where I
most enjoy working have the fewest meetings - at my current job there are
almost none and it's awesome.

~~~
ottjogi
I agree, bad behavior at meetings may be a bi-product of an inefficient
meeting.

